# Substitute for almond meal



## dawleyes

Hi there :chef:

I enjoy baking and I found a bunch of cupcake recipes I want to try but many of them require almond meal. I'm allergic to almonds/all nuts & was curious about substitutions?


----------



## nofifi

Can you use regular flour mixed with imitation almond flavoring?


----------



## kuan

Sorry to hear about your nut allergy. Eating out must be a PITA! Try poppyseed filling. Comes in a can.

Either that or find another recipe with no allergens, like one that uses poppyseed filling.


----------



## m brown

using cake crumbs or matzo crumbs or graham cracker crumbs in place of the nuts? 

post some of the formulas and we can help you find what you are looking for!:bounce:


----------



## dawleyes

Here is one of the recipes that calls for almond meal. In all of the recipes that have almond meal, 1/3 cup is required.

Choc-orange cake

2 oz. dark chocolate, chopped coarsely
1 tsp finely grated orange peel
2/3 cup orange juice
6 Tbsp butter, softened
1 cup firmly packed brown sugar
2 eggs
2/3 cup self-rising flour
3 Tbsp cocoa powder
1/3 cup almond meal

Directions:
1. Oven to 325
2. Combine chocolate, orange peel, and orange juice in small pot, stir over low heat until smooth
3. Beat butter, sugar, and eggs until light and fluffy
4. Stir in sifted flour, cocoa, almond meal and warm chocolate mixture.
5. Bake


So... now any almond meal substitutions? I'm open to anything! :lips:


----------



## bettyr

Are you allergic to coconut?

I have a muffin recipe that calls for almond meal and to me it seems like the almond meal softens and helps to hold moisture. It also seems to retard the gluten development; you can abuse this muffin batter pretty bad and it always comes out perfect. I think coconut might do the same thing.

Here is the muffin recipe that I have.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My Mom's Wonderful Muffins

2-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup sliced almonds
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 Jumbo eggs 
1 cup milk
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
blueberries

Preheat oven to 400°
Combine flour, sugar, almonds, baking powder, and salt in a food processor and process until the almonds are ground into a fine meal. 
Add the eggs, milk, vanilla and oil; process for 30 to 45 seconds or until the mixture is well combined. 
Spoon into paper lined muffin cups; drop several blueberries on top of each muffin and poke them into the batter with your fingers. 

Bake for 15 to 17 minutes. 

Makes 1 1/2 dozen muffins.

Variations:
Combine:
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
4 tablespoons butter
Cut in butter with a pastry cutter until the consistency of course cracker crumbs. Sprinkle mixture over muffins and bake as above.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Replace 1/2 the sugar with brown sugar and top with chocolate chips and bake as above.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Replace 1/2 the vanilla with strawberry extract and top with sliced strawberries, poke strawberries down into the batter with your finger and bake as above.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Increase sugar to 1-1/2 cups and add 3 ounces of melted baking chocolate; top with white chocolate chips and chopped pecans and bake as above.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In a saucepan over low heat melt 20 caramels with 3 tablespoons of milk, stir until smooth. Top muffins with chocolate chips, then spoon caramel sauce over the chips and top with chopped pecans. Bake as above.


----------

